# How many miles a week?



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Like the title says how many miles do you average per work vehicle? It seams like I am running through the miles. Just want to see if it's as many miles as I think it is.

Cole


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Which week? :laughing:

That's going to be all over the map. Guys in densely populated areas vs the boonies, guys whose specialties demand a lot more driving and so forth. I racked up only 7300 miles last year, but my work was virtually all no more than 2-3 towns away.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been running about 170 a week for the last 3 years. Before the HOH, I was doing nearly 390.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Averaging about 300 to 350 miles per week. Last two years it was more like 400. Glad I bought used, or the depreciation on all those miles would have killed me!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm over 1,000 a week almost every week. Damn spread out jobs in IA, MO, and AR lol

Cole


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't really know. I can tell you I only filled up about once a week and the truck got about 350 miles to the 36 gallon tank. It was both a work vehicle and a daily driver. When I sold her she had roughly 125K on her and she was 7 years old, that works out to be 17,857 miles per year or 343.4 miles per week. 

I still miss that truck, IMHO, a much better truck than my current 02 GMC.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

For the last couple months and maybe the next few months I'm doing about 25 miles a week for work. After that job I'm doing about 250-300 a week. That's a long way for me and rig at the limit of how far I will travel for work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> I don't really know. I can tell you I only filled up about once a week and the truck got about 350 miles to the 36 gallon tank. It was both a work vehicle and a daily driver. When I sold her she had roughly 125K on her and she was 7 years old, that works out to be 17,857 miles per year or 343.4 miles per week.
> 
> I still miss that truck, IMHO, a much better truck than my current 02 GMC.


Are you towing a trailer with that 350 miles out of a tank. I get around 550 on my 36 galling tank without towing and about 400 towing my trailer.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Are you towing a trailer with that 350 miles out of a tank. I get around 550 on my 36 galling tank without towing and about 400 towing my trailer.


Less with the trailer (6x12 dumper ), though I didn't tow the trailer that often. 

My truck was a '95 GMC, what is yours?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Working in NY I was racking 900-1000 a week, now that I'm local again I'm doing 450-500.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

wow. when i used to live in MD i would travel a lot and still managed only 250-350 a week mostly all highway miles. 

now in NJ everything is pretty close, but all city driving i am about 100 a week if that but get about 8-10 MPG. i have two vehicles and only put on a combined 5500 miles on both of them in the past year  but with the way i am i try to work one day a week from home to deal with marketing/billing/accounting/website/follow ups/ordering. usually wind up working 10-12 hours days to allow me to do that so i don't have to kill myself on the weekends.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Since I started this job in Bowling Green I make the trip 3 or 4 time a week, round trip about 240 miles, so I'm doing 620 to 840. 

Thankfully it's a company truck:clap:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

a hundred a day to keep the bill collectors at bay


----------



## Gary1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Working for a custom home builder in Geneseo, Ill, I live in Iowa. I'm driving sometimes 3 hours a day to work 9 hours. So it's not uncommon to hit the 600 to 700 miles a week. To me that means I can drink a whole cup of coffee and run through all the stuff to be done that day in my head. 

Blessings
Gary


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Gary1 said:


> Working for a custom home builder in Geneseo, Ill, I live in Iowa. I'm driving sometimes 3 hours a day to work 9 hours. So it's not uncommon to hit the 600 to 700 miles a week. To me that means I can drink a whole cup of coffee and run through all the stuff to be done that day in my head.
> 
> Blessings
> Gary


The problem with drinking a lot of coffee on a long commute is you gotta stop and pee (at least when you get my age). I find that if I have a small cup before I leave home, a travel mug full on the way, I can make it to the rest stop at the TN/KY line. If I have any more than that, I'll have to make an additional stop, adding another 15 minutes or so to the commute. 

I agree with you that it is good time to get your head and plans together for the day.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

can you add lower distances into the poll? 150 is an average week for work...sometimes that's on the high side. Sure is nice not to spend as much time driving as some of you fellows do.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Last 10 years average 30 -35k year on service truck, 20-25k on personal/meeting truck.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i found the best way is to buy yourself a new truck and watch it depreciate faster than you can pay for it hahahaha

it really brings home the mileage thing haha


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i found the best way is to buy yourself a new truck and watch it depreciate faster than you can pay for it hahahaha
> 
> it really brings home the mileage thing haha


So far i have been lucky enough that these diesels are holding their value very well even with the milage on them, at according to Kelly Blue Book.


----------



## Donewright (Dec 25, 2010)

About 300 - 400 depends on where the job is. But what's worse is the milage I get. Average 12.5 mpg. Sucks!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

under 100 if I don't have to leave town.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

About 100-150 for most weeks, but this will change soon. As soon as the new shop is finished inside, we'll be moving our operation out there. It's about 30 miles away (round trip) but, depending on the current jobs, we won't have to make the trip everyday.

It's more time on the road, but we own it and the 26-acre tree farm where it's located. I'm looking forward to writing my last rent check for the old place.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

for me it varies too....but i do on average 60 miles per day!! :thumbsup:


----------

